

Where do you find your freelancers? - timmillwood

If you work in an agency or startup, where do you find your freelancers?<p>Hacker News? Google search? a freelancer site? word of mouth? or somewhere else?
======
domaniac
Elance.com freelancer.com and odesk.com are currently the top three
freelancing websites. I have personally used elance and freelancer and have
had decent success finding freelancers there.

------
davidsmith8900
\- a. [https://www.elance.com/](https://www.elance.com/) b.
[http://www.freelance.com/en/](http://www.freelance.com/en/) c.
[http://www.freelancer.com/?utm_expid=294858-54.y4dwHqwLR0uoK...](http://www.freelancer.com/?utm_expid=294858-54.y4dwHqwLR0uoKzhi2y8zCA.0)
d. [http://www.getacoder.com/](http://www.getacoder.com/) e.
[http://www.guru.com/](http://www.guru.com/) f.
[https://www.odesk.com/](https://www.odesk.com/) g.
[http://www.peopleperhour.com/](http://www.peopleperhour.com/) h.
[http://www.project4hire.com/](http://www.project4hire.com/)

------
rfnslyr
Word of mouth, recommendations.

